# Food Safety News Wed 11/13/2019



## daveomak.fs (Nov 13, 2019)

Food Safety News
Wed 11/13/2019 4:02 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Long-term Listeria outbreak solved in Denmark*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 13, 2019 12:03 am Danish officials have solved a Listeria outbreak linked to hummus that first affected people in 2016. Statens Serum Institut (SSI), Fødevarestyrelsen (Danish Veterinary and Food Administration) and the National Food Institute, Technical University of Denmark were involved in the investigation. SSI is the national institute for surveillance and preparedness of human infectious diseases. Infections were...  Continue Reading


* Health officials investigating apparent cases of scombroid poisoning*
By News Desk on Nov 13, 2019 12:02 am Investigators have an open case file on an outbreak of scombroid poisoning among patrons of a restaurant in an upscale hotel in downtown Seattle. Three people became ill after eating cooked tuna at the All Water Seafood & Oyster Bar in the Loews Hotel, according to a notice from Seattle-King County Public Health. “There are...  Continue Reading



* Review supports poultry as being major source of Campylobacter*
By News Desk on Nov 13, 2019 12:01 am A review has backed the belief that poultry and ruminants are the main sources of Campylobacter infections. The work found more than half of human campylobacteriosis cases were attributed to poultry. Ruminants such as cattle or sheep were also implicated in a substantial proportion of infections. Campylobacter is one of the top causes of acute...  Continue Reading



* Russ Davis Wholesale recalls cut vegetables including Quick & Easy, Crazy Fresh brands*
By News Desk on Nov 12, 2019 04:21 pm Multiple vegetable products have been recalled by Russ Davis Wholesale, a fresh produce processor and distributor, because of possible contamination with Listeria monocytogenes. The recall comes after ready-to-eat entrees, including some packaged for Quick & Easy and others for amazon go, were the subject of a public alert from the USDA because they contained vegetables...  Continue Reading



* Fresh Seasons recalls some ‘Veggie & Ranch’ vegetable cups*
By News Desk on Nov 12, 2019 03:39 pm Some Fresh Seasons pre-cut vegetables have been recalled by Taher Inc. in conjunction with a recall by Mann’s Packing Co. The “Veggie & Ranch Cups” are served in some cafeterias and sold in certain vending machines across Minnesota. The company reported the vegetable cups were sold between Oct. 30 and Nov. 4. Consumers and foodservice operators can...  Continue Reading


----------

